# مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*،،*





*سلام ونعمة لجميع الاعضاء الاعزاء*

*اقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الشامل عن اكثر الاماكن*

*خطورة والغامضة في العالم وهو*

*مثلث برمودة .. او مثلث الرعب كما اطلق عليه*

*عدة اسماء مخيفة نسبة لغموضه*

*تعتقد بعض الناس بانه خرافي ومجرد اسطورة فقط*

*ولكن اثبت انه حقيقي *

*وقد عجز الانسان معرفة سره الذس لا يعلمة غير الرب وحدة*

*حيث ان العلماء اعطت فرضيات حول اسباب الاختفاءات التي*

*تحصل في المنطقة ... ولكنها في النهاية مجرد فرضيات .*


*اتمنى استمتاعكم في قراءة هذا الموضوع الغامض والتي تكتنف به *

*اسرار لا نعرفها *

*تحياتي لكم ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



*يتـــــــبع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*مثلث برمودا (**بالإنكليزية**: Bermuda Triangle) (المعروف أيضا باسم "مثلث *

*الشيطان") هي منطقة جغرافية على شكل **مثلث متساوي الأضلاع** (نحو 1500 *

*كيلومتر في كل ضلع) ومساحته حوالي مليون كم²، يقع في **المحيط الأطلسي** بين *

*برمودا**، **وبورتوريكو**، وفورت لودرديل (**فلوريدا**).*


*هي منطقة شهيرة بسبب كتاب ومؤلفون في منتصف القرن العشرين نشروا عدة *

*مقالات وأبحاث تتحدث عن مخاطر مزعومة في المنطقة. ولكن إحصاءات خفر*

* السواحل **للولايات المتحدة** لا تشير إلى حدوث حالات اختفاء السفن والطائرات في *

*مثلث برمودا أكثر من مناطق أخرى. العديد من الوثائقيات أكدت مؤخراً زيف الكثير مما*

* قيل عنه وكذلك تراجع العديد من التقارير بحجة نشرها لأحداث بصورة خاطئة كما أن *

*العديد من الوكالات الرسمية اعترفت بأن عدد وطبيعة الاختفاءات في مثلث برمودا *

*كانت كغيرها في باقي المحيط لا أكثر.*

*أحد النظريات العلمية المقترحة أن طبقة من ثلج **الميثان** التي تكاد تكسو كل قاع *

*البحر في منطقة برمودا تصبح غير مستقرة، وبالتالي فإنها تُنشئ حالة من عدم*

* الاستقرار في البحر. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن خليط الميثان والهواء يُؤدي إلى حدوث *

*انفجار، الأمر الذي يجعل السفن والطائرات المارة بهذه المنطقة عرضة للغرق *

*والاحتراق.*

*وبحسب المعتقدات الشعبية يؤمن البعض بوجود مقر **المسيح الدجال** هناك.*



*،،*


*يتــــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ورائع جدا
شكرا

ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*تاريخ*​ 
*تعبير "مثلث برمودا" استعمل أول مرة في مقالة كتبها *​ 
*فنسينت غاديز لمجلة المركب التجاري Argosy magazine في **1964*​ 
*. ادعى غاديز في المقالة بأن عدد من السفنِ والطائرات *​ 
*اختفت بدون تفسير في هذا البحر الغريب. لم يكن غاديز الأول للتحدث*​ 
*عن هذا الأمر. في بدايات **1952** ذكر جورج ساندز، في مقالة في مجلة المصير*​ 


*،،*​ 





*موقع برموده الجغرافي *​ 

*تقع منطقة برمودا في الجزء الغربي من*​ 
*المحيط الأطلنطي مجاورة للساحل الجنوبي *​ 
*الشرقي لولاية فلوريدا **بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**،وتنحصر*​ 
*في منطقة مثلث يمتد من فلوريدا (بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) *​ 
*وجزر برمودا (تابعة لبريطانيا) وجزر البهاما.*​ 

*،،*​ 






 






،،​ 


*يتـــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*حقائق*​ 


*النقطة الأعمق في المحيط الأطلسي، هي خندق **بورتو ريكو** بعمق 30,100*​ 
*قدم، يقع ضمن مثلث برمودا.*​



*مثلث برمودا يقع حول الساحل الشرقي **لفلوريدا**وبورتوريكو*​ 
*وجزء صغير منه بجانب **كارولينا الجنوبية**.*​ 


*شكل مثلث برمودا ليس مثلثا، لا توجد منطقة أو مساحة*​ 
*له معرفة بصورة رسمية أو حكومية.*​ 



*



*​ 






*،،*​ 



*طبيعته*​ 

*برمودا عبارة عن مجموعة من الجزر, يبلغ عددها 300 جزيرة*​

*, ليست كلها مأهولة بالسكان وإنما المأهول منها فقط ثلاثين*​ 
*جزيرة, عاصمتها "هاملتون" وتقع في الجزيرة الأم, يطلق عليها *​ 
*أيضًا مثلث الشيطان، حيث اختفت فيها كثير من السفن والطائرات.*​ 
*وتعبر السفن التجارية والعسكرية هذه المنطقة بسلام كل يوم،*​ 
*ولكن منذ عـام 1954م اختفت أكثر من 70 سفينة وطائرة داخل هذه المنطقة أو بالقرب منها.*​






*



*​ 

*،،*​ 
*بتـــــــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحقيقة ؟!!!*


*المشكلة هي أن الكثير مما يتم التطرق له هي كون ذلك اللغز دعاية أكثر منه *

*حقيقة. اقترحت عدّة كتب بأن الاختفاء كان بسبب جنس فضائي ذكي متقدم تقنيا *

*يعيش في **الفضاء** أو تحت **البحر**، وطبعا كان ذلك بهدف بيع الكتب، حيث كان البيع *

*يزداد مع ازدياد غرابة طرح القصة أو التعليل. في **1975** قام لاري كوشيه، عامل *

*مكتبة في جامعة **ولاية آريزونا**، بالتحرّي حول هذه الإدّعاءات الموجودة في المقالات *

*والكتب. وما وجده تم نشره في كتاب مثلث برمودا- تم حل اللغز (Bermuda Triangle *

*Mystery-Solved). وقام لاري بالبحث والتنقيب بعناية في السجلات التي أهملها *

*الآخرون. ووجد أن معظم الحوادث التي وصفت بأنها غريبة لم تكن غريبة. في أغلب *

*الأحيان، وكان المؤلفون يذكرون ان سفينة أَو طائرة اختفت فيما كان البحر هادئ *

*بصورة غير طبيعية، بينما كانت سجلات خفر السواحل تشير إلى عواصف عاتية كانت *

*تضرب منطقة الحادثة. أو عندما يذكر البعض أن السفن اختفت بصورة غامضة ولم *

*تظهر، بينما في الحقيقة وجدت بقايا تلك السفن وتم التعرف على سبب الغرق.*

*التقرير الأكثر أهمية هو تقرير إحصائيات شركة لويدز لندن Lloyd's of London *

*لسجلات الحوادث والذي نشر من قبل محرّر المصير Fate في 1975؛ حيث ظهر بأنّ *

*المثلث كان لا يمثل قسما خطرا من المحيط بصورة أكبر من أيّ قسم آخر. سجلات *

*خفر السواحل** الأمريكية أكّدت هذا التقرير ومنذ ذلك الوقت لم يظهر أي دليل جديد *

*يدحض تلك الإحصائيات. واختفى لغز مثلث برمودا، بالطّريقة نفسها التي اختفى بها *

*العديد من ضحاياه المفترضين. طبعا لم تختفي من الكتب أو أفلام **هوليود** التي وجدت *

*به مصدرا للمزيد من الدخل.*

*بالرغم من أنّ مثلث برمودا لا يمثل لغزا حقيقياً، فإن هذه المنطقة من **البحر** كان لها *

*نصيبها بالتأكيد من المأسي البحرية التي خلدتها **الكتب**. وربما أفضل مأساة كانت *

*قصّة **الرحلة 19**.!!*













*،،*

*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرحلة 19 !!*​ 


*بدأ العالم يأخذ أسطورة مثلث برمودا بجدّية في **5 ديسمبر**1945**، بعد حادثة الإختفاء المشهورة*​ 
*لمجموعة الطائرات **الرحلة 19**. القصة حسب ما يرويها فلم مثلث برمود (**1979**)، لمخرجه *​ 
*ريتشارد فريدنبيرغ، أن خمسة **قاذفات قنابل** للبحرية الأمريكية اختفت بشكل غامض بينما كانت *​ 
*هذه الطائرات في مهمّة تدريبية روتينية، كما إختفت طائرة إنقاذ أرسلت للبحث عنهم ولم ترجع*​ 
*أبدا، بإجمالي ستّة طائرات و27 رجل، ذهبوا دون أي أثر.*​ 
*عند عرض الحقائق كاملة تصبح القصة غير مجدية من ناحية سنمائية، وتصبح حكاية الرحلة 19 *​ 
*أقلّ إثارة بكثير.*​ 
*جميع أفراد طاقم القاذفات الخمسة كانوا متدربين عديمو الخبرة، باستثناء شخص واحد هو قائد *​ 
*السرب، **الملازم أوّل**تشارلز تايلور** Charles Taylor. تايلور لم يكن في قمة أداءه ذلك اليوم، *​ 
*حيث تشير التقارير بأنّه كان يعاني من الصداع بسبب**الكحول** ولم يستطع أن يجد شخصا ليحل *​ 
*مكانه في رحلة التدريب.*​ 
*كأنت أربعة طائرات تتبع **طائرة** تايلور الخامسة حيث أنه الوحيد المحترف بينهم. والجميع يتبع *​ 
*تعليماته بحرفية ويعتمدوا على توجيهه، بعد فترة من الطيران تعطلت **بوصلة** تايلور. لكنه قرر *​ 
*الاستمرار بالطيران اعتمادا على معالم بعض الجزر في الأسفل، لكونه خبيرا بتضاريس جزر *​ 
*فلوريدا** حيث كان يعيش، وكان يشعر بالثقة بالأعتماد على البصر في الطيران. لكن الرؤية *​ 
*أصبحت معدومة بسرعة بسبب دخولهم في مجال عاصفة، وبدأت تظهر عليه ملامح الحيرة *​ 
*حسب ما أفاد برج مراقبة قاعدة فورت لوديردايل الجوية.*​ 
*الرحلة 19 بقيت على اتصال بقاعدة فورت لوديردايل على الموجة الأعتيادية، وبالرغم من أن *​ 
*الطقس السيء والإرسال المتقطع جعل التواصل صعب جدا. إلا أن تايلور رفض الانتقال إلى *​ 
*موجة الطوارئ، والتي لا تعاني من ضغط الاستعمال من قطاعات سلاح البحرية، إذ أنه خشي *​ 
*أن لا يستطيعوا إعادة استقبال الإشارة على تلك الموجة.*​ 
*انتهى تايلور بالإعتقاد بأنّهم كانوا يحلقون فوق **خليج المكسيك**، وأمر الدورية بالاتجاه شرقا بحثاً *​ 
*عن اليابسة. لكن الذي حصل أنهم كانوا على أطراف **الأطلسي**، أخذ تايلور يقود طلابه بشكل *​ 
*خاطئ إلى المحيط. تشير تسجيلات **الراديو** بأن بعض المتدربين أخبروا تايلور بأن **فلوريدا** تقع*​ 
*غرباً، وانهم في المحيط وليسوا في **خليج المكسيك** وعليه يتوجب عليهم الاتجاه إلى **الغرب*​ 
*وليس إلى **الشرق**، إلا أنه رفض رأيهم.*​ 
*تم إرسال مجموعة استكشاف، التي تضمّنت **الطائرة** البحرية مارتن (Martin Mariner)، وهي *​ 
*الطائرة** السادسة التي لم تعد فعلا، ولكن ليس بسبب مثلث برمودا. فالطائرة أنفجرت في الجو *​ 
*بعد 23 ثانية من الإقلاع، حيث شوهد الانفجار في القاعدة. ولم يكن هذا الانفجار استثنائيا؛ إذ *​ 
*كان هذا الصنف من الطائرات يعاني من عيوب في خزان الوقود.*​ 
*بقي موقع تحطم الرحلة 19 لغزا حتى العام **1991**. أثناء شهر **مايو** 1991 وجدت شركة إنقاذ *​ 
*تبحث عن سفن شراعية إسبانية بقايا خمس قاذفات قنابل زرقاء داكنة يعتقد بأنها طائرات *​ 
*الرحلة 19. أحد الطائرات المكتشفة كانت تحمل الرقم 28 على جانبها، وهو نفس رقم طائرة *​ 
*تايلور. غير أن شركة الإنقاذ تراجعت لاحقاً عن الاكتشاف وأعلنت بأن الحطام ليس للرحلة رقم *​ 
*19، وأنما لطائرات تدريب أخرى. لم تظهر السجلات الرسمية تحطم خمس طائرات من نفس *​ 
*النوع في نفس المنطقة، يدعي البعض أن الحكومة الأمريكية أجبرت الشركة على التعتيم *​ 
*على الاكتشاف.*​ 





 

،،​ 








*يتـــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعض الحوادث التي حصلت*






*1809*

*هنري ريفنز, أبحر بسفينته مع 7 من مرافقيه, منذ أن رحلوا لم يعد يسمع عنهم شيئا.*




*1814*

*سفينة ا لقوة البحرية الأمريكية, بقيادة جونستون بلايكلي اختفت.*



*1941*

*في آخر شهر نوفمبر وبداية ديسمبر, اثنتان من أخوات السفينة "السايكلوبس" اختفت مع أنهم سلكوا *

*طرق مختلفة.*



*1947 *

*طائرة الجيش سي-45 اختفت على بعد 100 ميل من برمودا.*



*1948 *

*في يوم 30 من شهر يناير طائرة على متنها 31 شخص اختفت بعد رحلة ترانزيت إلى برمودا.*



*1949 *

*طائرة اختفت في 17 من شهر يناير, كانت الطائرة على وشك تحويلالراديو من برج مراقبة برمودا إلى *

*برج مراقبة جاميكا حين اختفت, كانالطيار قد وصف الجو بأنه جيد جدا قبل لاختفاء بقليل!*



*1949 *

*طائرة دي سي-3 حاملة معها 30 رجلا وامرأة وطفلان اختفت.*



*1950*


*طائرة "فرايتر" أمريكية, طولها 350 قدم, اختفت دون أثر هي ومن معها من الرجال الثماني *

*والعشرين.*



*1951 *


*طائرة "غلوب ماستر" اختفت وكان على متنها 53 راكبا.*



*1952 *

*طائرة بريطانية اختفت وعلى متنها 33 شخصا.*



*1954*

* 42راكبا على متن طائرة بحرية أمريكية اختفت.*



*1962 *

*ناقلة جوية عملاقة أقلعت من قاعدة "لانغلي" الجوية بفرجينيا ولم تعد.*



*1963 *

*مارين سولفر كوين" وهي "فرايتر" أمريكية اختفت مع طاقهما كليا, لم يسمع أي نداءات للنجدة أو أثر *

*لبقاياها*


*1967 *


*طائرة شحن اختفت.*





*،،*












،،












*يتـــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*نقطة الاختفاء في برمودا*​ 




*كولومبس حينما قام بالإبحار حول العالم, وعندما وصل إلى منطقة شمال غرب المحيط *​ 
*الأطلنطي وجدو أن البحر هائج فلم يستطيعون العودة إلا أن هذه المجازقة لم تكن صحيحة ومع *​ 
*ذالك تابعو المسير نحو حتفهم الأخير عند جزر البهاما تم الاختفاء ولم يعثر على احد من قبل *​ 
*يعتقد أن هذه الكتلة نوع من نبات الحامول النادر والذي ينبت هناك فقط*​ 




 




،،​ 



*كتل السارجاسوا الطافية*​ 


*يتميز هذا البحر بهدوئه التام, فهو بحر ميت تماما, تندر به الرياح والتيارات الهوائية, يقال أنه في *​ 
*أعماق هذا البحر توجد الآلاف من الهياكل العظمية وآثار لسفن غاصت في أعماق هذا البحر,*​ 
*أطلق على البحر مسمى "مقبرةالأطلنطي" لما شاهد الناس فيه من الرعب والأهوال أثناء رحلاتهم*













*يتبـــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما هو الغموض؟*



*مثلث برمودا قد تراءى للبعض على أنه هو بالذات كان مكانا لعدد كبير من حالات *

*الاختفاء الغير مبررة للطائرات والسفن وكذلك اختفاء البشر. بعض التقارير تشير إلى *

*أن أكثر من 100 سفينة وطائرة قد اختفت وأن أكثر من 1000شخص قد فقد. البحرية*

* الأمريكية تصر على أن عدد الحوادث في هذه المنطقة ليست غريبة وأنه ممكن *

*حدوثها في أي منطقة أخرى.*

*في عام 1975, تم مراسلة "اللويدز" اللندنية (مركز إحصاءات الضمانات ببريطانيا) *

*وطلب إرسال تقرير عن حوادث منطقة برمودا والحدود المقبولة منالحوادث في أي *

*منطقة. تبعا لـاللويدز, 428 حالة تم فقدها في العالم ما بينالعامين 1955 و 1975, ولم*

* تكن حالات الاختفاء في برمودا أكثر منها في أي منطقة أخرى بالعالم, أي أن عدد *

*الاختفاءات في برمودا ضمن النطاق الطبيعي ولا يوجد ما هو غريب فيها.*

*الجمعية العامة للسلامة والنقل القومي أظهرت تقرير آخر مضاد لـللويدز اللندنية*

* مبينة أن فقط 10 حالات تم اختفاءها على الساحل البريطاني بينما تم الإبلاغ عن 50 *

*حالة اختفاء في منطقة برمودا خلال العشر سنوات الماضية.*














*يتبــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*التفسيرات التي اقترحها بعض الكتاب*


​ 

*الجذب **المغناطيسي*​ 


*يزعم البعض إن أجهزة القياس في **الطائرات** أثناء مرورها فوق **مثلث** برمودا تضطرب وتتحرك بشكل *​ 
*عشوائي وكذلك في بوصلة **السفينة** مما يدل على وجود قوة **مغناطيسية**.*​ 





*تم اكتشاف كميات ...*​ 
*هائلة من المواد القابلة للإحتراق على شكل **جليد** في قاع المحيطات. عن طريق الانحباس الحراري أو *​ 
*تغير طفيف في **الحرارة** يمكن لهذه **المادة** أن تصبح في حالة غازية ويحصل بذلك تغير في *​ 
*كثافة **الماء**والهواء عندما يخرج **الغاز** من **البحر** فيتسبب ذلك في مشاكل للسفن و**الطائرات** بما أنها *​ 
*تعمل بمبدئ الطفو.*​ 





*الاطباق الطائرة*​ 
*وتقول أن هناك علاقة بين ظهورها واختفاء **السفن** و**الطائرات** في هذه المنطقة.*​ 





*الزلازل وعلاقتها بما يحدث في **مثلث** برمودا*​ 
*وتقول أن حدوث الهزات الأرضية في قاع المحيط تتولد عنها موجات عاتية وعنيفة ومفاجئة*​ 
*تجعل **السفن** تغطس وتتجه إلى القاع بشدة في لحظات قليلة، وبالنسبة للطائرات يتولد عن تلك الهزات*​ 
*والموجات في الأجواء مما يؤدي إلى اختلال في توازن **الطائرة** وعدم قدرة قائدها على السيطرة عليها.*​ 




*مع انتهاء....*​ 
*الحرب العالمية الثانية** عام **1945م**، بدأت **الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** بدخول **الحرب** الباردة ومن *​ 
*طرقها تمويل الحركات التمردية وبث الشائعات حول قوتها ووصولها لل**قمر** والقوى الخارقة لبعض*​ 
*الأشخاص من التخاطر عن بعد (الباراسايكولوجي) وتكنولوجيا **الاطباق الطائرة** ويعتقد أن **مثلث** برمودا*​ 
*كان **قصة** مفتعلة من إحدى وسائل الدفاع الإستراتيجي للحدود **الأمريكية** وخاصة ان المثلث *​ 
*يفصل **كوبا** عن **روسيا**.*​ 




*ذكر أسامة الكرم في **كتابه**ِ (حوار مع **الجن**)*​ 

*أن سبب أختفاء **الطائرات** والغموض بهذه المنطقة ليس على مدار العام وإنما يكون بأوقات معينة حسب *​ 
*الحوادث المسجلة والمشهود لها عالمياً وهي حوادث نادرة جداً بسبب إن المنطقة التي *​ 
*في **المحيط** تحوي **جزيرة** فيها عرش **إبليس**، فهي مقر قيادة وبالتالي كلما أقتربت السفن *​ 
*أو **الطائرات** من هذه الجزيرة تم تحويل أو تغيير طريقها بأسلوب علمي لم تصل تقنيتنا المحدودة لهُ، *​ 
*وما أختفاء هذه المركبات إلا نتيجة لتحذير أولي غير معروف، و**الإنسان** لم يصل إلى شيء من العلم لحد *​ 
*الآن، وهذا ما سيخبرنا بهِ العلم في المستقبل.*​ 







*"لورينس كوسك"*​ 

*قام "كوسك" بدراسة المنطقة دراسة كاملة وشاملة, نشر بحوثه أخيراً في عام 1975في كتاب بعنوان: *​ 
*لغز مثلث برمودا.. محلول.*​ 




*كما يعتقد...*​ 
*بعض الناس أن ظاهرة الاختفاء تحدث تحت ظروف خفية. ولم يرسل إشارات الاستغاثة سوى عدد قليل *​ 
*من قادة هذه السفن أو الطائرات وقلما تجد فرق الإنقاذ جثثا أو أحياء بالرغم من استخراج أجزاء من *​ 
*حطام المركبات عقب كثير من حوادث الاختفاء.*​ 




*ويرى بعض العلماء...*​ 
*أن السفن والطائرات تتعرض لعواصف عنيفة مفاجئة أو تيارات هوائية تتجه لأسفل فتؤدي إلى *​ 
*تحطيمها.*​ 




*ويرى البعض الآخر...*​ 
*أنه ربما حملت تيارات المحيط السريعة الحطام بعيدا عن المنطقة التي اختفت فيها السفينة.*​ 





*ويرى البعض بأنه...*​ 
*يوجد في هذه المنطقة بالتحديد (المسيح الدجال) الذي سيخرج في اخر الزمان.*​ 





،،​ 










 







*يتــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*فيلم وثائقي من قناة الجزيرة*





[YOUTUBE]KWjysl_1wDE[/YOUTUBE]​ 


*،،*​ 


[YOUTUBE]N2NtG9wbCIQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ezgDtEeTZq4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​ 




*،،*​ 






 [YOUTUBE]KZy8AOeszWQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]






،،

​ 

[YOUTUBE]kKdtA8yNOVY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​ 






،،

















*يتبـــــــــــع*​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا كاتي...

مذهل...

موضوئع يستحق تقييم لكنه اعلى من التقييم بحد ذاته...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعض الصور من مثلث برمودا*




*،،*












*،،*












*،،*













*،،*














*،،*













*،،*












*،،*












*،،*












*،،*











*،،*











،،











*،،*










​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

،،​ 





 




،،​ 





 


،،​ 


* المصادر :-*

*المعلومات : موسوعة ويكيبيديا*

*الصور : جوجل ايرث *

*الفيديو : اليوتيوب *​




*،،*​ 



*تم الانتهاء*​ 
*اتمنى أن يكون قد نال اعجابكم*​ 
*تحياتي لكم ودمتم بود*​ 
*++ كاترين ++*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع اوى يا كاترين 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر
سلام يسوع معاكى
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى للموضوع
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراً كاترين 
علي المجهود المبذول في تجميع كل هذه المعلومات عن مثلث برمودا
*


----------



## اني بل (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كاترين انا ما استغربت لانك مميزة لحظة دخولك المنتدى 
بجد انتي تتحبي واللي بتنزلييه يدخل القلب من لحظته
ربناااا يوفقك حبيبتي
موضوعك قوووي وانا صوتت لصالحك ياقمري
ربنااا يبارككك 
والى مزيد المزيد من النجاح والتألق الدائم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود راااااااائع يا كاترين 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررسى على الموضوع المتكامل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## geegoo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع و مجهود رائع .....
أشكرك ...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع كامل ومفيد جدا
وتم التصويت له
تسلم ايديكي كاتي​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل يا كاتي

مجهود جبار 

تشكري عليه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رااااائع
شكراً للمعلومات والموضوع القيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## besm alslib (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع بجد *

*مجهودك والاسلوب والمتابعه بجد اكتر من مميزين *

*تستاهلي احلى تقييم عليه *

*تسلم ايديكي *
​


----------



## qwyui (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود فوق الرائع حبيبتى كاتى ربنا يوفقق الرب معك


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

يُثبت
شكرا حبيبتى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل ورائع جدا​
> شكرا​
> 
> ربنا يفرحك​


 


*شكرا لك استاذي على مرورك الرائع*

*دمت بود*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا كاتي...
> 
> مذهل...
> 
> ...


 

*كريستسان*

*اشكرك على ردك الرائع*

*لك كل التحية*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع رائع اوى يا كاترين *​
> *ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر*
> *سلام يسوع معاكى*​


 



* شكرا يا ديدي على مرورك الرائع*

*دمت بود*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى للموضوع
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


 

*مونيكا*

*شكرا ليكي يا قمر على نرورك الجميل*
*دمت بود*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكراً كاترين *
> *علي المجهود المبذول في تجميع كل هذه المعلومات عن مثلث برمودا*


 


*عادل نسيم*
*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الجميل*
*تحياتي لك*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> كاترين انا ما استغربت لانك مميزة لحظة دخولك المنتدى
> 
> بجد انتي تتحبي واللي بتنزلييه يدخل القلب من لحظته
> ربناااا يوفقك حبيبتي
> ...


 


*الله يخليكي يا غالية*

*وشكرا كتير على كلامك المشجع ولمرورك الرااائع*

*لك كل التحية *​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااائع يا كاترين
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررسى على الموضوع المتكامل
> ...



*kokoman*

*شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك المميز*

*تحياتي لك*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *موضوع و مجهود رائع .....*
> *أشكرك ...*


 
*geegoo*

*اشكرك على مرورك الجميل*

*دمت بود*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع كامل ومفيد جدا​*
> *وتم التصويت له*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي كاتي*​



*شكرا مايكل ولمرورك الرائع*

*نورت*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا كاتي
> 
> مجهود جبار
> 
> تشكري عليه



*كليمو*

*شكرا اخي على مرورك المميز*

*لك كل التحية*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااائع​
> شكراً للمعلومات والموضوع القيم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا قمر​


 

*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل*

*نورت*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااائع بجد *​
> 
> *مجهودك والاسلوب والمتابعه بجد اكتر من مميزين *​
> *تستاهلي احلى تقييم عليه *​
> *تسلم ايديكي *​



*besm alslib*

*ردك هو المميز اختي*

*شكرا لانه عجبك*

*ولتقييمك المشجع*

*لك كل التحية*​


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

الموضوع جميل  ربنا يعوضك تعب المحبة


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2011)

يُفك لانتهاء مُدة التثبيت
شكرا كاترين


----------

